# 59 is close starting 2 miles before 105



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Give your self plenty time if you want to avoid delay. Detour through S Washington road. Its a mess. Im stuck in that mess right now. From Houston heading toward 105. Bumper to bumper 2 miles an hour. At time not moving at all. Sky looks like it's trying to clear up a bit. Wind also subsided.


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

That stinks considering the distance you are traveling. Be safe in this mess on your trip and put a whackin on those Arkansas fish. 

Mike


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

59 is flooded. Now im driving in circles. I'll never find my way back to 59. Dam it!! This freakin rain is screwing with every thing. There's like thousands of cars all at a lost. It's really really really BAD!! I been driving in circle for an hour and a half already. There's no words to explain how pisss i am right now.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I seen signs on 59 saying 59 was closed 35 miles ahead at Shepard. Good luck Bruce


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

According to road workers. You should go up 146. So if you coming from Houston take 90 then up to 146 all the way to Livingston to avoid this mess. And it ain't going away any time soon. Coming from 105 conroe to 59 is also a no no. 59 Freeway close starts at 105.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

Bruce, if you can get to 787 or 105 east of Cleveland take that to 146 and it will run you to Livingston.

Check drivetexas.org for other closures


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

My gf just got out of that mess. She said it is a disaster. You can take 2025 into coldspring and go from there


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Other problems is we moving at less than a snail pace. I can probably walk faster getting out of this traffic.:angry:


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Mako-Wish said:


> My gf just got out of that mess. She said it is a disaster. You can take 2025 into coldspring and go from there


Scratch that 2025 is flooded


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

We were stuck in it also. We got through 2025 but it was stopped for water over road. Once we got through that it was smooth sailing. 
What is normally a 1 1/2 trip turned into 3 + hours 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

If you're on S Washington turn right on FM321 go 2 blocks and take a left on FM787 you will hit FM146 about 10 miles east of Cleveland turn North and it's a straight shot into Livingston. Good Luck !!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Holy crapp both side 105 going to 146 is like a lake on both side. Part of 105 is in under 2 fow. I almost had to launch my boat on 105 and ditch the truck Ok now my electrical is shorted out. My a/c will not come on. I can't defog my wind shield :angry:


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

OK now im scared.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Hope ya make it out


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Bruce, bad news. According to my weather Underground radar all of that storm front is training up into Arkansas. You are driving toward it.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

You be careful hope you make it


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Took me 3 1/2 houra to get from 105 to Livingston. So depress. Hope no more suprise.
Hope the good Lord has some thing good for me tomorow.


----------



## DonSteiner (May 17, 2016)

Houston sucks.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

brucevannguyen said:


> Took me 3 1/2 houra to get from 105 to Livingston. So depress. Hope no more suprise.


Glad u made it


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Bad thing right now if a tornado comes barreling down 59 toward me, I can't see it. Other than that I ain't afraid of no rain storm.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I think Livingston is curse. Soons I leave LL not a drop of rain nor any wind at all. I am 60 minutes from Texarkana and it's fogging like crazy. It might just all turn out to be a good day tomorrow. 2am and Im still ain't tired or sleepy at all. Glad I left that stankin wet city. Im gonna by a lotto ticket tomorrow in Arkansas. If I win I ain't coming back.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Clarify stankin city of Houston. Smog,air quality. Not city Livingston. I like Livingston.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad to hear your ok Bruce.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

What a road trip, post some pics of your fun.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you made it, Bruce...now enjoy the fishing and put a Texas whoopin' on them


----------

